# Aberdeen daily chat for all ladies



## abdncarol (Jun 1, 2007)

Can we please just be one group again so we don't miss any posts, think we all agree but if anyone doesn't please feel free to say.
Carol
xx


----------



## Flip Flop Flo (May 1, 2010)

Yaaaaaay,

One big happy family again!!

Xx


----------



## gmac2304 (Nov 5, 2008)

hi......  
xx


----------



## starrynight (Sep 26, 2008)

Ya the way i like it...   

xx


----------



## Mummy30 (May 20, 2008)

a million yesses from me. i was going to start a thread again but didnt want to get into trouble by the mods haha

terrible decision to split us.


----------



## Flip Flop Flo (May 1, 2010)

Hey Gorgeous Gals,

I'm a happy girlie today, thats me on restricted hours 10am to 3pm till I leave in 3 weeks.  Can't believe that i'm due 7 weeks today eeeeeeeeeeeeek.
Don't know where the time has gone.

Bags are nearly packed - keep saying i'm gonna get them finished so guess i'd better get a shifty on.

Got another growth scan on 14th July (37 weeks) - I got high blood pressure so they just want to keep an eye on him - and it means i get to see him more.

Was getting a stitch pain in my right had side over the weekend that actually made me wince, I paniked at first but thing that its just growing pains.  In saying that I've been feeling ALOT of pressure down there !!

Hope everyone is well and sorry no personals, I have to use my 60 minutes of internet time to get onto this site.

Take Care
xxx


----------



## Mummy30 (May 20, 2008)

oohhhh FFF, 7 weeks wow.    I used to get a lot of stitch type pains and was told it was a foot or baby lying in an awkward position.    have you had any BH contractions yet  I used to like getting them, im strange that way!! 

i miss being pregnant so enjoy your last few weeks with your bump x

My car is currently in for its mot but has passed with flying colours BUT.....  i have a leak somewhere, known about it for a few months not, the storage compatement on the floor in the back keeps flooding with water when it rains.

turns out that when the prat of my neighbour reversed into it last year, the totally incompetant dundee garage didnt replace the door and the polystyrene in it is damaged so lets rain water in. The water goes down underneath the car, through the body work and seeps into the compartment. So, im  hoping i dont need a new door or anything major.

I cant even complain as it was over a year ago it happened, but who am i to know to check the polystyrene?? i didnt even know there was any!!  Im not impressed.


----------



## twinkle123 (Mar 1, 2008)

Hellooooooooo!!!! Day off today for the local holiday so I'm just away to head out to a homeopath to see what she can do for me!  Another £65 so better be worth it!
x


----------



## jackabean72 (Jan 28, 2010)

Right I just noticed this! Hopefully it won't get deleted 

I will repost this here -

Hello ladies

FFF - Gr8 news about your working arrangements! 8th July ain't far away you will be so glad to stop work....i was absolutley exhausted by 30 weeks.

Mummy30 - Gr8 news about your MOT, mine failed a few weeks back and cost me £400!!! 

Fiona - I hope things have calmed down a little and you had a good weekend?

Lainsy - That's good J has the hospital on Friday and they are going to investigate, not so good that it has to be done in the first place http://static.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/Smileys/classic/embarrassed.gif

Pegs - 28th won't be long in coming round...im so excited for you twinnies [img alt=:)]http://static.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/Smileys/classic/smiley.gif

Twinkle - When do you get your results back?

Did everyone else have a good weekend?

AFM- We had a gr8 weekend, Charlotte was at her grandma's on saturday night so we had friends over for a BBQ (yes we had a BBQ in the rain lol) plus cocktails....well i had cocktails my friend just found out she's pregnant so excited for her) Then I had a long lie till midday on Sunday then a family afternoon and bingo Sunday night. DH enjoys his Sundays nights with C








Her cough was getting better I thought then she was up four times last night coughing so I've decided to keep a food diary to check and see if it's her reflux being irrated by certain foods. Once i've established that at least i will have something to show the Doc.


----------



## shortnsweet3781 (Jan 18, 2008)

Glad to see 1 thread again, easier to keep up! Hope everyone doing well, dh and I doing ok trying to focus on moving to new house, been at my mums for over a year so getting own space again be a god send! Still On my mind quite a bit but trying to look to future! Anyway the one single chat thread gets my vote!


----------



## bubblicous (Jan 14, 2008)

Ladies

I am really sorry but the threads were split and some of the thread members request and since the split ff have brought in new guidelines regarding pregnancy and parenting talking

see link please http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=260253.0

I am afraid that we have to follow these guidelines and i understand completely that you dont like being split and nothing is stopping you from posting on eiuther thread but im afraid there cant be any pregnancy or parenting chat on the tx thread

I am really sorry about this


----------

